# Labor day



## Mandy (Sep 3, 2007)

Anyone doing anything exciting for the holiday?

Me? I'm just enjoying the day off. I think we may have a picnic up the canyon for dinner or something like that.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2007)

Well I been doing laundry, I have homework to do (that I have yet done), clean the kitchen, and finish organizing my soap areas. 

*sigh* I didnt feel like going to the grocery store.... too busy.. 

I guess its really "Labor" day..


----------



## naturemama (Sep 3, 2007)

Me, not much.  Just being lazy before the kids start up at school tomorrow.  Thats when things will pick up so I'm trying to take advantage of our last quiet day.  Its been crazy up til now.  No more school supplies to buy or new clothes.  Just relaxation for a few more hours.


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 3, 2007)

We drove down to the coast Sat afternoon & just got home this evening. It's about a 4 hour drive.


----------



## dragonfly princess (Sep 3, 2007)

Had a few cocktails with the neighbors!  WHHHHHHEEEEEEE time for me to go nite nite


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2007)

dragonfly princess said:
			
		

> Had a few cocktails with the neighbors!  WHHHHHHEEEEEEE time for me to go nite nite



LOL....sounds fun!


----------



## Bret (Sep 4, 2007)

My husband's best friend and his wife were in from Florida, so they came over on Sunday. We hadn't seen them in a year. 

Yesterday, I played around with some wickless soy candles, milk baths and my first soap.  Good relaxing day!

- Oh, and got eaten by mosquitos all weekend. I stopped counting after 20 bites.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2007)

Bret said:
			
		

> My husband's best friend and his wife were in from Florida, so they came over on Sunday. We hadn't seen them in a year.
> 
> Yesterday, I played around with some wickless soy candles, milk baths and my first soap.  Good relaxing day!
> 
> - Oh, and got eaten by mosquitos all weekend. I stopped counting after 20 bites.



Ouch! And itchy too...


----------



## jellyfish (Sep 10, 2007)

I took a little camping trip with some friends. Good times.


----------

